# smoked ribeye question



## frankloco (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi guys new to this forum and fairly new to smoking. I own a traeger pellet smoker and want to smoke a couple 1 1/2 ribeyes,  I really want to get a good smoke flavor on these steaks and am thinking of setting the dial on the smoke setting for about a hour and a half then turning the temp to about 200 to reach a Internal Temp of 115 and finish on a hot grill for a good sear. Any advise for getting a good smoke flavor? I want to cook them low and slow, thanks!


----------



## joshp (Nov 23, 2015)

Hey,
   Sounds like you've got the right idea, I've never smoked small meats such as a ribeye but I would imagine smoke it as you were saying and save the searing for last, another option would be cook them in an iron skillet if you have one.


----------

